# How to park/transfer and pick up phone calls at guest service?



## Redjar (Nov 22, 2020)

My store uses the 228x system and I am wondering what the step by step process is to transfer/pick up phone calls using the corded phones at guest service?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Nov 22, 2020)

Redjar said:


> My store uses the 228x system and I am wondering what the step by step process is to transfer/pick up phone calls using the corded phones at guest service?


To park: Transfer 218x transfer.
To pickup: 228x
(Not a typo, you hit 218x to park, 228x to pickup)

different model phones have different button locations. Any seasoned GSTM can show you.


----------

